# Configuring D-link wifi DSL-2750U for Reliance broadband



## hash_hmm (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

I need help to configure my D-link wifi Modem DSL-2750U for Reliance Broadband.

Warm regards,
Hashem

P.S.: I dont understand codes but a simple explanation and step by step help will be great.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There should be no configuration needed. If Reliance requires login information, they should provide you with setup instructions. Which typically is just a matter of entering a userid. But most providers now use mac authentication, not userid/password.


----------



## hash_hmm (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dogg, and yes it does require login information. I tried calling reliance for assistance and they just say that we dont provide any support for configurating any wifi modems. That was the 1st disappointment I had with reliance connection.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Either Reliance or I have misunderstood your question. 

If you need configuration information to get the router onto the Reliance network, then yes, they should help you. This would include connecting the hardware to the Reliance network, establishing a connection, and the modem/router pulling network information such as an IP address and DNS information. 

If you are wanting router/wifi LAN (LAN = configuring the router/switch for the end user network for PC and other device connectivity)configuration assistance, then no, they likely will not help. Most ISP's will only support hardware which they provide to the user. If that is the type of assistance that you require, then check the D-Link User Manual or quick setup guide (or simply return the hardware to default). The default or generic configuration should function just fine in most instances. 

We will need more information to assist further.


----------



## parimaldesai (May 14, 2013)

Steps to *Configuring D-link wifi DSL-2750U for Reliance broadband*


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Hash, Was this thread you started not useful
Configuring D-link wifi DSL-2750U for Reliance broadband

Did you check the manual?
ftp://support.dlink.co.in/broadband/DSL-2750U/manual/DSL-2750U_C1_Manual_IN_1.00.pdf


----------

